# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  KORYDALLOS KAI GYRO PERIOXES

## freskos

PROTINW NA ORGANO8OYME LIGO KAI NA SYNANTI8OYME SAN PERIOXH NA DOUME PIOS KOITAEI PION KAI TELIKA TI 8A KANOUME.EGW LEW THN KYRIAKH 10/11/02 NA KANOUME STO VILLAGE PARK ENA MEETING. EGW LEW KATA TIS 2 TO MESIMERI!LOIPON OPIOS ENDIAFERETE NA KANEI REPLY H NA MOU STILEI PM NA SYNENOI80UME.EPISIS PROSKALW TA PAIDIA APO NIKAIA EGALEO KAI AG VARVARA!
8A H8ELA EPISHS O MCMXC1 O TERORISM O BROOKLYN POU EINAI GYRO MOY AN GINETE SIGOURA NA PAREVRE8OUN.

----------


## Komis

ante organo8ite na organo8oume kai emeis edo sto Keratsini pou eimaste 5-6 atoma na doume ti 8a kanoume.....ton allo mina ego xekinao na stiso ena AP edo sto Keratsini to mono pou 8elo einai na bro kapius apo tis giro perioxes p.x Koridalos - Pireas - Amfiali kai na kanoume mia sinantisi na doume pios kitaei pion kai pios mporei na dinei se pion.......ego pantos gia tin Kiriaki mesa eimai  ::

----------


## drf

> ante organo8ite na organo8oume kai emeis edo sto Keratsini pou eimaste 5-6 atoma na doume ti 8a kanoume.....ton allo mina ego xekinao na stiso ena AP edo sto Keratsini to mono pou 8elo einai na bro kapius apo tis giro perioxes p.x Koridalos - Pireas - Amfiali kai na kanoume mia sinantisi na doume pios kitaei pion kai pios mporei na dinei se pion.......ego pantos gia tin Kiriaki mesa eimai


To Πειραιώτικο node 92 έχει οπτική επαφή με Κερατσίνη και λοιπές ανατολικές περιοχές από την μεριά του Πειραιά.  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Ego tha ertho me to CyberFreak.
Ta Leme.....

----------


## freskos

eyxaristw gia thn antapokrish!8a asa perimenw 14:00 exw apo ton eley8eroudaki !

----------


## freskos

LOIPON LEW NA KANOUME *MIA NEA 24/11 SINANTISH THN KYRIAKH* STO VILLAGE KATA TIS 14:00 AYTH THN FORA NA ER8OUME OLOI OMOS!LOIPON POIOI EINAI MESA?????????

----------


## {glika}

sinantish e???  ::  kalo!!!! tha ertho... !!!  ::  ekso apo ton eleutheroudaki????  elpizo na min eimai i moni kopela......

----------


## drf

> sinantish e???  kalo!!!! tha ertho... !!!  ekso apo ton eleutheroudaki????  elpizo na min eimai i moni kopela......


η συνάντηση ήταν για τις 10/11...  ::  


welcome

----------


## freskos

oxi lew gia tis 24/11!nai exw apo ton eleu8eroudaki

----------


## drf

> oxi lew gia tis 24/11!nai exw apo ton eleu8eroudaki


Ωραια!!! Ας το κανονίσουμε εκεί...  :: 
Θα κανονίσω να φέρω και τους άλλους της περιοχής.. 
Τι ώρα λοιπόν στον Ελευθουδάκη;  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Ego pantos eimai mesa freskouli.
Tha rotiso kai ton CyberFreak pou fantazomai pos den tha exei provlima kai an einai tha erthoume mazi.

----------


## freskos

ok sas perimenw pes kai ston CyberFreak na kalesei apo to egaleo osous xerei!kai ayth thn fora mhn xexasoume ton cobain.

----------


## CyberFreak

eimai kai egw mesa! 8a pw kai ston cobain!

----------


## CyberAngel

Ayto to post anaferetai se opoion exei laptop kai skopeyei na erthei tin kiriaki sto village.
(Drf esy eisai o enas.Eipes tha ertheis, min kai den ertheis.)

Epidi tha fero kai 1-3 kainourgious mallon an mporoume na exoume 2 laptopakia kai 2 webcams gia na sindethoume wireless (Mia epidixoula) kalo tha itan.

----------


## CyberFreak

ante ferte kana laptopaki na ginei kamia epidi3oula kai stus neoterous!!!

----------


## drf

> (Drf esy eisai o enas.Eipes tha ertheis, min kai den ertheis.)
> 
> Epidi tha fero kai 1-3 kainourgious mallon an mporoume na exoume 2 laptopakia kai 2 webcams gia na sindethoume wireless (Mia epidixoula) kalo tha itan.


να συμπληρώσω ότι θα φέρω laptop αλλά δε διαθέτω ακόμα wifi pcmcia και webcam .. οπότε όποιος έχει κάτι τέτοιο ας το έχει μαζί του..  ::

----------


## Sovjohn

I ll be there....elpizo na mhn to akyrosate!

----------


## CyberFreak

den 8a to akyrosoume! 8a mazeytei arketos kosmos!

----------


## freskos

EUXARISTW POLU GIA THN PROSELEUSH!ELPIZW SHMERA NA KANOUME KALH DOULIA!  ::

----------


## Zapatas

Ελπίζω να μαζευτούμε πολλά άτομα!
Θα έρθω και γώ όπως προφανώς καταλάβατε!!!

----------


## mpak

pvs phge re paidia?egv pali doyleia.

----------


## CyberAngel

Perasame poly kala.
Eprepe na vreis tropo na ertheis.
Pote tha kanoume kana test Mpak?
Enimerose me.

----------


## CyberFreak

eprepe na er8eis mpak! paragila to AP 900+!!!

----------


## freskos

pragmati!ayth thn fora pisteuo oti kaname ena polu kalo meeting!!!
thn triti 8a testaro me ton drf ton exoplismou kai se 10 meres cyberfreak 8a ta leme mesw wireless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CyberFreak

se 15-20 meres peripou 8a exw to AP900+!! ypomonh!!

----------


## Zapatas

Όντως παιδιά περάσαμε καλά!!! (Ξέρεις αφού είμουν και γώ  ::  )
Ρε θα μπορέσω λέτε να βλέπω κανέναν από σας αν γυρίσω την κεραία!!!Ο κόμβος μου είναι 260
(Περιμένω σε λίγες μέρες και κάρτα και ΑP και 15dbi κεραία)

----------


## CyberAngel

Prosoxi Dagonei!!!!!!!!!

H photografia einai apo to meeting kiriaki 24-11-2002.
Aristera Zapatas
Dexia Cobain
Sti mesi ego (CyberAngel)

----------


## CyberFreak

krima pou den mporesa na eimai stis foto pou travi3ate  :: 
vlepete synantisa ton persino ka8hghth mou plhroforikis kai tou ekana prosilitismo gia to AWMN!!!

----------

